# WTB Shelby / Hiawatha Airflow tank, guard, & shockease fork.  Can be rough shape



## hcdsign (Dec 12, 2012)

I purchased the red Shelby below with the intention to part it out.  After doing some research I found that it may be prewar & the style is growing on me, so I am going to keep it.  I want to build it to look like the black Shelby pictured at the bottom.  As stated in the title I am looking for items that can be in rough condition and may consider some objects that are in tough shape if the price is right.  Please see below for the items currently needed for this build.

1) Chain Guard - I am lead to believe that this is a post war guard, but I like the way it looks.
2) Tank - I also believe this to be one of the early more rounded style tanks
3) Shockease Fork - Also needs to fit the pre-war head tube spacing.  I was told later models had a longer head tube
4) Curved Brace Fenders - These are probably out of my league, but if someone has a junk set laying around????

Thank you, Howie.

THIS IS WHAT I HAVE









THIS IS SIMILAR TO WHAT I WANT TO BUILD, BUT AGED ABOUT 60 YEARS, & 100,000 MILES


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 12, 2012)

Seasons Greetings.

I have the chainguard and rack for your bicycle in very nice chrome...the chainguard you like on the black Safe-T-bicycle is correct and was available in 41, so not strictly postwar.
I also have the tank in chrome, but it has the button on the top unlike the side mounted, concave button of prewar tanks.
I also have a nice, correct crank.
Running behind, but I will attach pics to your thread shortly.

Chris


----------



## 55tbird (Dec 13, 2012)

*Shockease fenders*

Hi Howie, If you find your Shockease fork, I have a nice set of shockease fenders, without the curved braces available. Let me know if I can help.  Mike 920-980-5218


----------



## hcdsign (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey Mike, is the front fender specific to the shockease fork?  if so what makes it special???  I was told that you can not run a generic fender on this fork.  what kind of money are we talking for the fenders??

Thanks, Howie.





55tbird said:


> Hi Howie, If you find your Shockease fork, I have a nice set of shockease fenders, without the curved braces available. Let me know if I can help.  Mike 920-980-5218


----------



## 55tbird (Dec 13, 2012)

*Fenders*

Howie, The Shockease front fender has a special hole that the fork goes through. You can have my set for $60.


----------



## hcdsign (Dec 13, 2012)

*Pictures Please?*

Chris, thanks for the info.  Can you please post or pm a picture or two of each the tank & chain guard, and what you would like to get for it.  Is your crank like the one on the black saftey bike I pictured?  Please post a pic & price on that as well.  I have a skip tooth ring that is similar to the saftey bike that I was going to use, to keep skip tooth set up, but get closer looking to what should be there.  I dont think I am going to be putting a rack on this rat, but offer is appreciated.  Thanks again!!

Mike, can you as well post or pm pictures of the fenders.  Are they notched, or dented in for fit to the fork/truss?  The fender on the saftey bike I posted fits between the forks with no notches.  I dont see the difference other than possible a bigger mounting hole.  Hopefully some pictures will clear my confusion.  Thanks again!!

Can either of you put a date range on my frame??  I was told it was prewar, but it couldnt be proven so i put a postwar price to its purchase.  Think i got a deal if it.  I was also told that the head badge could date the bike.  Several people told me that the Hiawatha train head badge was only used prewar.  Is that correct??

Thanks, Howie.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 18, 2012)

Still working on the tank, but took an early pic of what I have (except the crank) not pictured.
Chris


----------

